# electric skateboards



## polonium (Oct 27, 2018)

Any other k-farmers ride electric skateboards?
I hadn't ridden a skateboard since I was eight years old, and last week decided to get one for my commute. I opted for a Boosted Mini X, so I can carry it more easily and stand it up at my desk at work, because it's so short. After I got it, a bunch of people told me I should have got a longboard because they're easier to ride, but I found this one pretty easy, I'm thinking about getting a longboard for longer cruises in the future but for now this thing is perfect.


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 27, 2018)

Nope I rollerblade everywhere in my cutoff jeans.


----------



## Gorosaurus (Oct 27, 2018)

a fucking what now


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 27, 2018)

Should've bought a hoverboard and been a real millenial tbh


----------



## BX 752 (Nov 5, 2018)

Get a longboard, or a regular skateboard, you lazy fuck. 

You wanna cruise? Get a bamboo longboard deck, Bones Rough Riders wheels/REDS bearings, Yocacher trucks. 

You wanna get into THPS-type shit? Get a Powell-Peralta complete from their site, they're $100, but they're decent quality. 

Electrics are for lazy bastards.


----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 5, 2018)

You know the hardest part of being a skater, right OP?

























Telling your parents that you're a fag


----------

